# Brittany Spaniel puppies available



## 2labs (Sep 24, 2007)

Brittany Spaniel puppies ready to go in about 2 weeks; just in time for spring training. There are 5 females and 3 males. They all have their tails docked and dew claws removed. They will have their first shots done and will be dewormed before they are ready to go. Price on the puppies are $125 for the females and $100 for the males. All of the puppies are orange and white. I don't have any pictures at this moment, but I would be able to get some for those that are interested. PM me if interested.


----------



## RDSeaman (Jan 15, 2014)

Trying to understand when you posted this ad, and when the Brittanies will be ready. 

I would also like to know what your location is.

Thank you,

Richard


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like it was posted April 3rd 2009 at 1:17 PM


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

lol


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

They are probably ready by now!


----------

